# What kind of pear tree?



## titansrunfarm

Have this pear tree growing in my yard, had a hornet's nest in it when we moved in and the few fruit were mealy and bitter so we cut it down, now this has regrown over the past few years and I don't know whether to cut it down again or keeps. Those spikes are vicious! Anyone know what kind of pear this is?





























Thanks!


----------



## Michael Kawalek

Hi Amanda
I'm guessing that if the original tree was cut down, then the sprouts might be coming off the tree's rootstock. If it's from the rootstock, I wouldn't expect it to have any kind of quality fruit at all, and it won't be a recognizable variety.
Michael


----------



## titansrunfarm

Thanks Michael, 
It appears several of the new trunks are growing out of the sides of the old stump, then there are a few that are coming out of the ground about 8 inches from the stump. The only reason I didn't cut it down all the way was that it provides good shade for chickens and hoping I'd eventually get some fruit. As you can see I park the horse trailer near it and getting a face full of spikes after I park it and get out of the truck is tiresome at best. Cut it or leave it?


----------



## MELOC

michael is probably right, but i would add that sometimes you need to give the fruit half a chance and try them when they are dead ripe and ready to turn. i have met very few pears grown at home that i enjoyed until they were soft...and i love pears.


----------



## Windy_jem

Why not just trim the tree so you don't get a face full of thorns and see what happens? The chickens can still use the shade...


----------



## titansrunfarm

Windy_jem said:


> Why not just trim the tree so you don't get a face full of thorns and see what happens? The chickens can still use the shade...


That is what I did this weekend, trimmed the stuff off that is in my way what was growing off the roots, will leave it for now and see what happens, can always cut it down this fall.


----------



## Stephen in SOKY

I'm certainly not qualified to comment, but that looks like a locust to me. Do pear trees ever have thorns? I've never encountered one.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09

I know Bradford pear trees have thorns...but then they don't bear fruit.....


----------



## Paquebot

Some of those spikes look sharp enough to be hawthorne thorns. Pear is often grafted onto hawthorne stock.

Martin


----------



## MELOC

it definately looks like the hawthorn that pollutes my pastures. the super-long branches resemble the hawthorn i have. if so, there should be beautiful white flowers and lots of cherry sized "haws" that taste like bitter crab apple.


----------



## o&itw

sorry, double post


----------



## o&itw

Most pears were grafted or budded on quince rootstock, to make them more dwarf. Since quince is not resistant to fireblight, I don't think that is being done any more. Quince has thorns.


----------



## Tabitha

no quince tree I ever saw had thorns. we have three quince trees at present and I love quince. 

hey, you made it mad when you cut it down (just kidding)


----------



## Jerry in MN

The root stock could be Pyrus ussuriensis, or sand pear, commonly used for pears grown in the northern zones, say Zones 3-5. Some have thorns/spikes/spines, some do not.


----------



## ronbre

hey maybe they'll make good chicken food ??


----------



## Guest

Looks a lot like osage orange to me. A lot of nurseries around Virginia use osage orange as rootstock.


----------

